# Eclipse Project configuratuion?



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

I havnt been programming in quite a few weeks. The last time I did I had no problems when working with Eclipse. As far as I am aware nothing should have changed but when I create a new project and try to run it I get the following in the Eclipse console and the program does not run:

Usage: javaw [-options] class [args...]
(to execute a class)
or javaw [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
(to execute a jar file)

where options include:
-client to select the "client" VM
-server to select the "server" VM
-hotspot is a synonym for the "client" VM [deprecated]
The default VM is client.

-cp <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
-classpath <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
A ; separated list of directories, JAR archives,
and ZIP archives to search for class files.
-D<name>=<value>
set a system property
-verbose[:class|gc|jni]
enable verbose output
-version print product version and exit
-version:<value>
require the specified version to run
-showversion print product version and continue
-jre-restrict-search | -jre-no-restrict-search
include/exclude user private JREs in the version search
-? -help print this help message
-X print help on non-standard options
-ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
-enableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
enable assertions
-da[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
-disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
disable assertions
-esa | -enablesystemassertions
enable system assertions
-dsa | -disablesystemassertions
disable system assertions
-agentlib:<libname>[=<options>]
load native agent library <libname>, e.g. -agentlib:hprof
see also, -agentlib:jdwp=help and -agentlib:hprof=help
-agentpath:<pathname>[=<options>]
load native agent library by full pathname
-javaagent:<jarpath>[=<options>]
load Java programming language agent, see java.lang.instrument

I did check to see if the class file was created. It was and I was able to run it from the cmd without any problems. Could this be some settings problem? If so could anybody suggest how to fix this?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi paul_carron,

It looks like your IDE doesn't find your class.
Just to the right of the *Run* icon on the toolbar, there's a symbol you may click on to open a drop-down menu :
- select *Open Run Dialog*
- in the *Main* tab, check if the *Main class* input box is filled.


----------

